# BR...honking?



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Occasionally over the last 3 days or so our BR has made a quick, short honking noise. Is this a cough? Very odd. She's typically vocal, big eater, big chicken, color and plumage are good, poops are good, she's eating and drinking well. I've not checked her throat yet for gap worms, hoping that's not it. She seems fine and normal/healthy, but the others are not making this odd noise. It will happen randomly at anytime, laying down, walking, eating. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have some chickens that from time to time eat way to fast and start making weird honking/wheezy/squeak noises. Its just from eating fast and not taking a drink. Once they take a drink they stop making the noise.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Interesting thought. I'll observe and see if this generally coincides with eating. Her throat looked good when I checked it today. Thanks, Apyl.


----------

